# Windows 10 Will Start Automatically Downloading



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I thought some might want a heads up on this. If you have automatic updates turned on (which is standard) for Windows 7, 8 & 8.1, Microsoft is going to start automatically downloading Windows 10 to your computer. You do have 30 days to go back but after downloading it, I had a few issues with a couple of programs that took me hours to figure out. See link to media announcement below.


http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/windows-10-upgrade-1.3430469


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

I have win10 on my MS Surface.

It's not bad.
reasonably quick and easy to navigate. 
Pretty easy to use. 

I don't mind it. 
I'll most likely allow the update(grade)


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Won't affect me. None of my computers are compatible with Windows 10.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

The auto download will take up lots of space, and use up lots your data limit if you are not on unlimited data.
There are also other related updates that can cause issues. Like not being notified of other windows updates if you are set up for notifications.
There is a good tool that will give you back control called "gwx control panel". It will stop the auto download, and prevent the other problems.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Windows update is turned off on the two Win. 7 machines. To update I have to do it manually and I only do that to certain parts of the hardware and software. And only if I figure they need it. I tried win 10 update before....lasted a very short while and then it was gone. If it happens again and I don't catch it in time it too will be gone. Nothing in Win 10 I want or need.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Steadfastly said:


> I thought some might want a heads up on this. If you have automatic updates turned on (which is standard) for Windows 7, 8 & 8.1, Microsoft is going to start automatically downloading Windows 10 to your computer. You do have 30 days to go back but after downloading it, I had a few issues with a couple of programs that took me hours to figure out. See link to media announcement below.
> 
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/windows-10-upgrade-1.3430469


Thanks for the heads up! I have limited bandwidth and absolutely no intention of "upgrading" to Windows 10. Win7 is working great for me right now and apparently Win10 is just a ploy to start collecting all of your personal information - even if you turn off all of the settings it apparently still sends stuff in to Microsoft Central. No thanks.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

The "conspiracy theorist" inside me makes me wonder why they're pushing so hard to make you update.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I've been using Windows 10 on my desktop and notebook PC's since the free upgrade and have yet to see any drones flying overhead.


----------



## darkwaters (Feb 2, 2016)

No conspiracy. It just costs them big bucks to support a lot of different versions of their operating system and associated apps. It's all about the $$$.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2016)

I'd still be using XP if they still supported it.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

darkwaters said:


> No conspiracy. It just costs them big bucks to support a lot of different versions of their operating system and associated apps. It's all about the $$$.


So why add a new operating system that really doesn't do anything for the user that the previous two won't? Just adding to their support costs...



Guitar101 said:


> I've been using Windows 10 on my desktop and notebook PC's since the free upgrade and have yet to see any drones flying overhead.


I'm still getting out my tinfoil hat! ;-)


----------



## darkwaters (Feb 2, 2016)

bw66 said:


> So why add a new operating system that really doesn't do anything for the user that the previous two won't? Just adding to their support costs...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still getting out my tinfoil hat! ;-)


People like new, shiny things.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

> Microsoft's ambitious goal, announced during the Build 2015 conference, is to have Windows 10 on over 1 billion devices two to three years after the official release of the operating system.
> 
> To reach the goal in two years, Microsoft would have to push 1.369 million copies of Windows 10 on devices worldwide, and for the three year goal, it would still be 1.005 million copies each day.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wileyone (Jul 23, 2011)

Guitar101 said:


> I've been using Windows 10 on my desktop and notebook PC's since the free upgrade and have yet to see any drones flying overhead.


You never see the Drones until it's too late.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Guitar101 said:


> I've been using Windows 10 on my desktop and notebook PC's since the free upgrade _*and have yet to see any drones flying overhead*_.


Here is the reason for no drones. I guess you never noticed the eagles.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

ive had nothing but trouble trying to install this upgrade on my laptop, even though it keeps asking me to do it.
f-u Microsoft.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

here is a solution: 

if you want to get rid of the nag for widows 10, here's how you do it. i just did it to my computer

1)turn off automatic updates
2)go to windows update and uninstall update # KB305583

if you can't find that file (my machine didn't show it) you can download and run this bat file http://www.tweaking.com/files/Remove_MS_Upgrade_To_10_Nag.zip
i just did it, and it worked for me. i am using windows 8.1. be advised that some people are getting windows 10 even though they don't want it, and soon, microsoft plans on forcing it on everyone using windows 7 and above, as a windows update. if you want to avoid it, you have to turn off auto update


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2016)

Also found these step by step instructions.
http://www.howtogeek.com/218856/how...ndows-10-icon-shown-in-the-notification-tray/


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

cheezyridr said:


> here is a solution:
> 
> if you want to get rid of the nag for widows 10, here's how you do it. i just did it to my computer
> 
> ...



Thank you!!!

Though there is a slight correction to the update # - KB30*3*5583


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

It boots up faster and shuts down faster,... yeah, I know.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

bw66 said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> Though there is a slight correction to the update # - KB30*3*5583


that would explain why i couldn't find it


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2016)

I went through the steps mentioned, but, I still got the pop up.
I downloaded GWX Control Panel which took care of it.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Had it on my computer for a bit. It was buggy and certain things wouldn't work. Such as being able to search applications from the start menu. So I went back to Windows 7.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

JBFairthorne said:


> The "conspiracy theorist" inside me makes me wonder why they're pushing so hard to make you update.


Because they claimed it would be on a billion machines in the next three years and, thus far, only 200 million are running Window$ 10.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

It's on computer search app is certainly better. No bugs so far. I was starting to get glitches with Win 7 just before I upgraded. These glitches are now gone.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Robert1950 said:


> It's on computer search app is certainly better. No bugs so far. I was starting to get glitches with Win 7 just before I upgraded. These glitches are now gone.


One does have to wonder if Micro$oft caused those glitches intentionally.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow. It took three attempts, but I finally seem to have the "update" removed... and the messages warning of impending doom if I don't re-install it turned off. They really don't want me using Windows 7!

Where IS that foil hat?!?!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I have a netbook with Win 7. It has functioned as an emergency backup, but collects dust. I think I will see if it will download Win10 for the hell of it.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

colchar said:


> One does have to wonder if Micro$oft caused those glitches intentionally.


They are very slippery. Did you notice how they changed your avatar to the "new" Leaf logo? Man, that was fast!


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> They are very slippery. Did you notice how they changed your avatar to the "new" Leaf logo? Man, that was fast!



Yeah they're devious bastards.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm probable the last person in Canada to get their free Windows 10 download.
Happened last night ...
All good. Took about ah hour to get it all done then I went and disabled about 50 tablet , phone /stuff that I dont use.
Today, computer is running fine and the interface is very similar to what I was used to.
I lost Solitaire but there are a few other games that I will try out.

Seems like a natural progression so I didn't fight it. So far its all good. And the price was right.

G.


----------



## Lakota (Dec 20, 2013)

I have had good experience so far. Was a Linux only, windoze basher till 2005. (Forced into Win XP because of some hobby apps at the time.) Liked Win 7 on desktop, tried the Win 10 upgrade on my "travel" netbook once available and found it faster than the 8.1 that it came with. Decided to upgrade my desktop but had some hardware failures just prior. Decided to go for an Apple laptop to replace it, till I looked at the prices and settled on an Asus laptop with 10 installed. Loving it. Fastest experience yet. Some cool stuff available in the Microsoft store like TuneIn Radio. Have not had an actual radio in the house for a couple decades and really like this app, even classic rock stations in Ireland play my favs. Interesting to have access to radio stations from all over the world. To make this post relevant to the forum, was able to install Ableton with both Fender and Yamaha drivers so I can record my electric Fender or Yamaha acoustic..... after a year of lessons I can be sure I am one of the guys that really need to follow their full time jobs because my hobby music career is just... that. ;-)


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lakota said:


> I have had good experience so far. Was a Linux only, windoze basher till 2005. (Forced into Win XP because of some hobby apps at the time.) Liked Win 7 on desktop, tried the Win 10 upgrade on my "travel" netbook once available and found it faster than the 8.1 that it came with. Decided to upgrade my desktop but had some hardware failures just prior. Decided to go for an Apple laptop to replace it, till I looked at the prices and settled on an Asus laptop with 10 installed. Loving it. Fastest experience yet. Some cool stuff available in the Microsoft store like TuneIn Radio. Have not had an actual radio in the house for a couple decades and really like this app, even classic rock stations in Ireland play my favs. Interesting to have access to radio stations from all over the world. To make this post relevant to the forum, was able to install Ableton with both Fender and Yamaha drivers so I can record my electric Fender or Yamaha acoustic..... after a year of lessons I can be sure I am one of the guys that really need to follow their full time jobs because my hobby music career is just... that. ;-)


The laptops we got for the grand daughters from where the wife works have win 10 on them. Other than that they are identical to the laptops the wife and I use that run win 7. On occasion the girls bring them over to get bugs fixed. All the 'works in the states but not in Canada' garbage has been taken off. Now that they are set up, side by side and doing the same job there is no difference between the upgrade and win 7. Haven't been to the microsoft store for years. I have Sirus internet radio and that works. Not too sure if you can still get free radio from itunes.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> ... Now that they are set up, side by side and doing the same job there is no difference between the upgrade and win 7.


Exactly. To the end user, there is no "upgrade".

Edit: Though, to be fair, it probably is an upgrade from Win8 - it was a dog.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

bw66 said:


> Exactly. To the end user, there is no "upgrade".
> 
> Edit: Though, to be fair, it probably is an upgrade from Win8 - it was a dog.


Nope, all 4 were Vista with a fresh install of Win 7 pro originally. Toshiba Sat Pro A300's. As far as I know the win 10 upgrade was done from a disc and not online. Twice a year where the wife works they replace some of the laptops....new hdd's, os etc. and sell them to the employees. We got ours last spring and the girls just before xmas which is why the different os's.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I've decided to take the plunge, wish me luck :-0

I'll start with the Win 7 machine upstairs as a test case. I'm running 8.1 on this machine and I'm one of the few people who like it.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

S0 far so good. The update took about 1.5 hrs and the computer is now working fine and going through my programs to see what works and what wont. So far only an old video control software will not work. Catalyst Control Centre. Not sure I've ever used it actually.

I elected to not use Cortana during the install prompts but I see it's loaded anyway. I'll see if I can get rid of it, or if I should.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

How different are the system requirements for 10 vs 7 ?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

jb welder said:


> How different are the system requirements for 10 vs 7 ?


Honestly no idea but prior to installing the upgrade Windows told me my computer was compatible.

Seems to be running fine. I've gone in and turned off all of the privacy invasions that I could find. I'll need to do some reading to find the rest. Pretty sure there are some that can't be avoided though so welcome to Orwell's 1984


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I am mainly a Mac user. I have a Windows laptop that I keep around for testing and casual use on the road. I have read some bad reviews of Windows 10 and stuff about privacy issues. I gotta say at face value I really like using it though. It reminds of Mac OSX before it started in it's current direction of bloat. The laptop is a few years old and runs great with it.

Windows 8 drove me absolutely mental. I can't imagine a lot of people not preferring this to it.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

My Windows 10 includes a very large file for the "retail Demo" application..
anyone know how to delete of this file?

G.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

I heard somewhere recently that Windows 7 is still in use by well over half of all Windows users, including us. Windows 10 is in use by barely 10% of Windows users, even Windows XP is not far from that.

I succumbed to the pestering and permitted the installation of Windows 10 on one little-used machine as an experiment. Haven't seen any gotta-have-it technology there, and in fact a few things it WON'T do have surprised me.

That machine has a Creative EMU 1616 PCI sound interface installed, which has been a great interface for connecting instruments, MIDI, mixers, etc. together and with the computer. Doesn't work under Windows 10 - officially not supported and though some people have reported being able to fiddle with DAW settings and make it work I haven't been able to. So the 'free' operating system will cost hundreds of dollars replacing that interface with whatever I should use now (any suggestions would be most welcome!)

Unless I'm missing something the new 'Edge' web browser doesn't allow the name and location of a downloaded file to be specified before it's downloaded from the internet. As far as I can tell you have to let it download with its original name into the Downloads directory, and then go there to find it, rename it, and move it to where you wanted it in the first place. Am I missing something? Because I've already stopped using Edge and installed Chrome for this reason.

There have been a few other wrinkles too... we're going to stay put on Windows 7 for a while.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

davetcan said:


> Honestly no idea but prior to installing the upgrade Windows told me my computer was compatible.
> 
> Seems to be running fine. I've gone in and turned off all of the privacy invasions that I could find. I'll need to do some reading to find the rest. Pretty sure there are some that can't be avoided though so welcome to Orwell's 1984


There doesn't seem to be a way to turn off automatic updates. Win 10 seems to be the only windows os I've found that will not recognize a lot of the 'legacy' software I use. I'm not too sure how true this is but I have heard that if you take some programs off win 10 it will just go and re-install them on the next update.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

boyscout said:


> I heard somewhere recently that Windows 7 is still in use by well over half of all Windows users, including us. Windows 10 is in use by barely 10% of Windows users, even Windows XP is not far from that.
> 
> I succumbed to the pestering and permitted the installation of Windows 10 on one little-used machine as an experiment. Haven't seen any gotta-have-it technology there, and in fact a few things it WON'T do have surprised me.
> 
> ...


 I don't really have any experience with it beyond casual use and going my graphics work on it. But in general it's given life to an older machine for me and I like the UI. Microsoft is incapable of making a decent Web browser though. That was not going to change with Edge. Standards wise it's better, but it's still garbage.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

for those that like to tweak and modify....

Windows 10 click on Settings then System then Storage.
Very very usable tweaking options here. Lots of cleanup stuff..

G.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Both laptops are on 10 now. Each as/has had their own little problems. Bluetooth, the calendar, and Windows/Start menu wouldn't work at first on the one and the 2nd one still doesn't have a fully-functioning touchpad. I'm slowly working through drivers and getting there.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2016)

Win7 here as well. Also have another computer with Vista and a XP laptop.
My concern is that a lot of my software may not work with 10.

I found this tool (free) that keeps any auto updates from happening.

Ultimate Outsider: Using GWX Control Panel to Permanently Remove the 'Get Windows 10' Icon

_GWX Control Panel is the easiest way for users of Windows 7 and Windows 8.1 to protect their computers from Windows 10. 
With GWX Control Panel you can: Remove the "Get Windows 10" icon that appears in your notification area, prevent your 
Windows Update control panel from upgrading your computer to Windows 10, prevent your computer from secretly downloading 
Windows 10 installation files, detect and remove the hidden Windows 10 installation files if they're already on your PC, optionally 
monitor your computer for unwanted Windows 10-related settings and files- and beginning with version 1.7 you can now easily 
delete some hard-to-remove program files that are known to cause Windows 10 upgrades and annoyances.

GWX Control Panel is free software that really works, is safe and easy to use, and gives you the option to re-enable the icon and 
upgrade notifications if you're ever ready to move forward with Windows 10._


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Win7 here as well. Also have another computer with Vista and a XP laptop.
> My concern is that a lot of my software may not work with 10.
> 
> I found this tool (free) that keeps any auto updates from happening.
> ...


The Vista and Win 7 laptops don't even try to degrade up to 10 but for some reason a used laptop I got for the granddaughters after their computer here crashed installed 10. It was running xp. Turned it on one day and it automatically started to install so I left it. They use it to download youtube music vids and play a few games and that's about it. I had to move the printer that was connected to it because it would not recognize the printer.
I'll have to dig out the Commodore 64 and see if it has that message.....then play a few games of Duck Hunt.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Running Win 10. No problems.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> play a few games of Duck Hunt.


I may have the pistol somewhere in my mother's basement. lol.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> I may have the pistol somewhere in my mother's basement. lol.


I never got past level one on Mario Bros.....still haven't....but I was good at Duck Hunt. Just point and pull the trigger as fast as you can.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Robert1950 said:


> Running Win 10. No problems.


To run a Win 10 machine as a main computer would cost too much in replacing all the hardware and software that doesn't work with the os.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> To run a Win 10 machine as a main computer would cost too much in replacing all the hardware and software that doesn't work with the os.


I did not have to replace any hardware or software. Didn't cost me a cent. Faster, no blue screens, no having to reboot when internet or programs stopped working (Win7 64 bit before - Win10 64 bit now)


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Robert1950 said:


> I did not have to replace any hardware or software. Didn't cost me a cent. Faster, no blue screens, no having to reboot when internet or programs stopped working (Win7 64 bit before - Win10 64 bit now)


I would have to replace at least 2 printers, my photo/neg scanner, possibly the pedal I use as a interface, video and photo editing software and quite a bit of other things. Speed to me is of no great importance. For me, there are no benifits to going to 10. There are also no benifits to going to just 2 laptops. I don't recall the last time I had a computer blue screen, same with a program stopping working because of the os.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I rn Windows 10 on both my work and home laptops.

It seems to run well.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> I would have to replace at least 2 printers, my photo/neg scanner, possibly the pedal I use as a interface, video and photo editing software and quite a bit of other things. Speed to me is of no great importance. For me, there are no benifits to going to 10. There are also no benifits to going to just 2 laptops. I don't recall the last time I had a computer blue screen, same with a program stopping working because of the os.


If it ain't broken, do not fix it


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

nkjanssen said:


> I run Windows 7 on my studio computer. It works flawlessly with my existing hardware and software. So there's absolutely no upside for me to updating to Windows 10.


Wise. Wish we could go back. The following may cool the plans of some drooling over the latest new hardware.

My own computer's hardware began failing about eight weeks ago after 6-7 years of hard service; it was time to update. Bought new motherboards, etc., to build several new state-of-the-art systems.

However we soon learned that the Intel chipsets on the latest Z170 motherboards don't directly support installing Windows 7 - Intel decided not to bother including needed keyboard support. The boards came with work-around instructions, but those weren't working so after some frustration and advice from local techs we bought Windows 10 for the new systems.

Two months later we're still encountering problems nearly every day. One of the most frequent problems - the Start menu stops responding, not a small thing - is reported hundreds of times all over the internet from the earliest days of Windows 10, but Microsoft still hasn't fixed it. It drops the network connection with one of our printers randomly, usually works, sometimes doesn't. It freezes a few times a week - no blue screen (they likely removed that because it became the butt of so many jokes) so now it just stops working, no explanation, has to be rebooted. Several applications including Quickbooks (not exactly a rare one) would not work and had to be upgraded to the latest version. I could report more problems too; these are just the most-disruptive ones.

NONE of these problems, or any other problems, had been seen on Windows 7 in YEARS. It became a wonderfully-reliable system, and if you're still on it, stay there!

EDIT: Just remembered another one as I stumbled into it again: when Windows 10 updates itself, something over which you have very little control, it frequently resets settings to the way Microsoft would like them to be. Default browser becomes Edge even if you've designated something else. Edge's settings are all re-defaulted, so you get pages of "suggested links" (advertising) instead of a blank page or a home page of your choice, and end up using Bing instead of Google for searches, and many other things, even though you have carefully set all of these things to YOUR preferences a number of times. Not just the browser either. After a recent update I found that many of the privacy settings spread all over the setup options for Windows 10, settings that I'd spent ~10 minutes carefully configuring so that my life and business were NOT an open book for Microsoft's pleasure, these had all been changed back to defaults! Not a word of warning, they just started helping themselves to my computer's information again after the update.

STAY OFF WINDOWS 10!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I must have been one of the few people who had some problems with Win7. Mind you, it took over three years before it started to show a few signs of "old age" (this IS a metaphor). Once I up graded to Win10, the "infirmities" disappeared.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm still running Windows 7 here and no complaints, and no desire to go to Windows 10. 

Sure, I'd like to be cool and have a Macbook Pro, but that's another story and load of cash.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I picked up an old Dell Latitude 2120 on Friday because it was so cheap I couldn't resist (hey, $60!), and I don't currently have a laptop. The place I bought it from registered the Win7 install at my request. When I brought it home and went on-line, I got the message about Win 10 and thought "Sure, why not. It's free." Some 4-5hrs later, after I had downloaded gigs, I got the message that Win 10 wouldn't run on my machine. I've tried installing a number ofthings over the years that would tell me right up front that my system woldn't support that software. Why did MS have to put me through that misery?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mhammer said:


> I picked up an old Dell Latitude 2120 on Friday because it was so cheap I couldn't resist (hey, $60!), and I don't currently have a laptop. The place I bought it from registered the Win7 install at my request. When I brought it home and went on-line, I got the message about Win 10 and thought "Sure, why not. It's free." Some 4-5hrs later, after I had downloaded gigs, I got the message that Win 10 wouldn't run on my machine. I've tried installing a number ofthings over the years that would tell me right up front that my system woldn't support that software. Why did MS have to put me through that misery?


That's a dell for you lol.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

mhammer said:


> I picked up an old Dell Latitude 2120 on Friday because it was so cheap I couldn't resist (hey, $60!), and I don't currently have a laptop. The place I bought it from registered the Win7 install at my request. When I brought it home and went on-line, I got the message about Win 10 and thought "Sure, why not. It's free." Some 4-5hrs later, after I had downloaded gigs, I got the message that Win 10 wouldn't run on my machine. I've tried installing a number ofthings over the years that would tell me right up front that my system woldn't support that software. Why did MS have to put me through that misery?


Lucky you... Windows 10 doesn't run well on at least some of the systems it's supposedly certified on. Stay on Windows 7!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Given that my primary machine is still running XP, 7 is still a step up, so I'm happy. Just wish I had those 5 hours of my life back.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mhammer said:


> Given that my primary machine is still running XP, 7 is still a step up, so I'm happy. Just wish I had those 5 hours of my life back.


I still use XP for a lot of things including running the "network" here. It took an 11 year old to get the win 10 laptop to hook up to the net so they could use the printer that's hooked up to a Vista laptop. She coached me....and then charged me. I don't think it took that long to update the win 10 machine but at the time it was hardwired to the router and when it started to "upgrade" I walked away. The only time I'm on the win 10 laptop is when the granddaughters want to show me one of their vids.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

A lot of complaints here...

Complaints prompt Windows 10 update change - BBC News


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Both my laptops went to 10 on their own. The first one won't pull up the calendar or access the Windows "menu" on a left-click and tries constantly to connect to my bluetooth speaker. The second is better - except that you can no longer tap the touchpad.

I would have been very happy to have stayed with 7 on both. I see no advantage with 10.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Microsoft pays woman $10,000 over forced Windows 10 upgrade
I wonder how often this is going to happen?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Windows 10 keeps changing my default printer to a Microsoft one, which I don't own. It gets frustrating after the 7th or 8th time you have to reset the printer setting.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I miss minesweeper.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

adcandour said:


> I miss minesweeper.


Which one? Win 95, 98, Atari, Coleco? How about the Win 95 game pack on 3 1/2" floppy.....I believe there's 12.




Then there's this.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> Windows 10 keeps changing my default printer to a Microsoft one, which I don't own. It gets frustrating after the 7th or 8th time you have to reset the printer setting.


At least it connected with your printer.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Electraglide said:


> Which one? Win 95, 98, Atari, Coleco? How about the Win 95 game pack on 3 1/2" floppy.....I believe there's 12.


I guess it would be 98? Not sure - it was a while ago, and I have a terrible memory. There was the beginner, intermediate, and expert and I used a mouse. That is one of my all-time favourite time wasters.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

adcandour said:


> I guess it would be 98? Not sure - it was a while ago, and I have a terrible memory. There was the beginner, intermediate, and expert and I used a mouse. That is one of my all-time favourite time wasters.


I got pretty good using the red touch thing in the middle of the key board.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2016)

******* Rampage was my game to play on '98.


----------

